# Wyznanie wiary



## Sara Lee

Hi, everyone.
I came across a Polish term that confused me.

*Wyznanie wiary*

Here is the source link:
Wyznanie wiary - Google Search 
I used the translator which told me that this term means *confession of faith /  faith confession
But I'm not sure whether it's correct.*

Could you please help to translate it and explain the literal meaning of it accurately in English?
What does this term usually mean to you Polish?


----------



## zaffy

In the Christian church, the *confession of faith* is part of the mass. The congregation say out loud a prayer in which they confess they believe in God. This is the link to the prayer in Polish along with the English translation.  That prayer is also often said by Catholics in the daily morning and evening prayer.

https://www.e-ang.pl/243,Modlitwa-I-believe-in-God.html


----------



## Sara Lee

Okay,  Got it!
Thank you so much for your help, zaffy~

*Wyznanie wiary* literally equals to * confession of faith*, right?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Sara Lee said:


> Hi, everyone.
> I came across a Polish term that confused me.
> 
> *Wyznanie wiary*
> 
> Here is the source link:
> Wyznanie wiary - Google Search
> I used the translator which told me that this term means *confession of faith /  faith confession
> But I'm not sure whether it's correct.*
> 
> Could you please help to translate it and explain the literal meaning of it accurately in English?
> What does this term usually mean to you Polish?


Why dere you confused? Did you expect something else?


----------



## Sara Lee

Hi, *Ben Jamin*
Among English speakers,  A "confession of faith" is usually a statement of one's beliefs, it just means that you've proclaimed your religious adherence, the affirmation or acknowledgement of one's faith.

But I don't know whether *Wyznanie wiary* means *the affirmation or acknowledgment of one's faith,*
or *admitting that one has done something wrong through his faith, something like repentance*
(or mean "if there is no faith, then there are no confessions, as faith is where confessions come from".)
to you Polish?


----------



## wolfbm1

According to the PWN dictionary "wyznać" has two meanings:
wyznać — wyznawać
1. «wyjawić jakąś tajemnicę lub coś ważnego»
2. wyznawać «uznawać coś za prawdziwe i wierzyć w to»
wyznać: sjp.pwn.pl
Meaning 1 = to confess a secrets or something very important
Meaning 2 = to profess, state that something is true and believe in it

"Ja N.N. wiarą mocną wierzę we wszystkie i poszczególne prawdy zawarte w Symbolu wiary i* wyznaję (=oświadczam, wyrażam = profess, state) *je, a mianowicie: 
Wierzę w jednego Boga, Ojca wszechmogącego, (...)
WYZNANIE WIARY

"I, N., with firm faith believe and *profess* (= wyznaję, oświadczam) each and everything that is contained in the Symbol of faith, namely:
I believe in one God, the Father almighty, (...)"
PROFESSION OF FAITH

"Every Sunday through the Nicene Creed, we Catholics* profess (wyznajemy, wyrażamy otwarcie) *our faith in Jesus Christ and express our complete conviction to the Divine Persons of the Most Holy Trinity. "
PROFESSIONS OF FAITH


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> According to the PWN dictionary "wyznać" has two meanings:
> wyznać — wyznawać
> 1. «wyjawić jakąś tajemnicę lub coś ważnego»
> 2. wyznawać «uznawać coś za prawdziwe i wierzyć w to»
> wyznać: sjp.pwn.pl
> Meaning 1 = to confess a secrets or something very important
> Meaning 2 = to profess, state that something is true and believe in it
> 
> "Ja N.N. wiarą mocną wierzę we wszystkie i poszczególne prawdy zawarte w Symbolu wiary i* wyznaję (=oświadczam, wyrażam = profess, state) *je, a mianowicie:
> Wierzę w jednego Boga, Ojca wszechmogącego, (...)
> WYZNANIE WIARY
> 
> "I, N., with firm faith believe and *profess* (= wyznaję, oświadczam) each and everything that is contained in the Symbol of faith, namely:
> I believe in one God, the Father almighty, (...)"
> PROFESSION OF FAITH
> 
> "Every Sunday through the Nicene Creed, we Catholics* profess (wyznajemy, wyrażamy otwarcie) *our faith in Jesus Christ and express our complete conviction to the Divine Persons of the Most Holy Trinity. "
> PROFESSIONS OF FAITH


It is important to mention that in the first meaning the perfective form is the main one, while in the second almost only the imperfective form is used.


----------



## jasio

Wikipedia can often be very helpful. Like in this case. For "wyznanie wiary" (Wyznanie wiary – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia) a Latin word credo is used in English (Credo - Wikipedia), of course only as long as Christianity is concerned. So it is in Polish, at least sometimes.


----------

